# thoughts on a blue bar



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Whats are peoples thoughts on this blue bar? Ill throw all the pictures in but as of right now im thinking blue bar dirty and split or fully smokey. With kite bronze! i know it will moult but i dont accept "common bronze" as an genetic answer. i know smokey seems easy to identify but sometimes with spreads and dirty birds or rec reds it can be harder to see IMO.

Here is the blue bar in question (bird 1) Aprox 30 days old









wing
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/001-3.jpg

head
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/003-3.jpg

tail
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/014-4.jpg

This is the nest mate (bird 2) this one is a blue spread grizzle i believe, maybe tiger but i think regular. The bird is also smokey. This one i was pretty sure of
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/005.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/006-2.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/015-2.jpg

This is the cock parent of the two (bird 3) Thinking dirty blue bar smokey but not sure with smokey.
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/007-2.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/008.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/021-1.jpg


Mother hen (bird 4) blue spread dirty smokey with again a grizzling.
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/009-2.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/011-2.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n558/CorbinG/018-1.jpg


yup, yup, so whatever peoples thoughts on. Feel smokey is the key thing at hand.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> Whats are peoples thoughts on this blue bar? Ill throw all the pictures in but as of right now im thinking blue bar dirty and split or fully smokey. With kite bronze! i know it will moult but i dont accept "common bronze" as an genetic answer. i know smokey seems easy to identify but sometimes with spreads and dirty birds or rec reds it can be harder to see IMO.
> 
> Here is the blue bar in question (bird 1) Aprox 30 days old
> 
> ...


I have a hen the same color I named her smokey.thats the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

smokey I SAY .But it may change after Mottle..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Light color beak with dark tip - I'd say it's smokey! But looking at the tail it may just be split for it. I don't know how much the albescent strip varies in **** smokes because I've had limited personal experience with it. Most of my birds are sooty and dirty.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

alright, do you think it is also dirty? Given the parents id probably say yes. Also you think the cock bird is smokey? The hen is clearly and the black mottle also. 

cock bird (bird 3)
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/...binG/007-2.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/...orbinG/008.jpg
http://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/...binG/021-1.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I think it's dirty. I'm not really sure about dad. Maybe het smokey. If he's smokey and his mate is smokey then the kid for sure is too.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I know, that's why I'm wondering. The blue spread offspring and the mother are completely just black tail feathers. So assume they are **** would have to make the cock atleast het.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Hope someone who has experience with smokey can explain this because at the moment this doesn't make sense to me. To what degree does the blue bar show the smokey trait? Poorly or well? The pictures are all here. The mother hen looks homoygous and so does the nestmate. Cock I'm not sure but how can this blue bar have a full strip? Doesn't make sense to me.

It was these birds first round. They were on the same kit for one day and the next day we put them into a pairing cage and mated two times in about a minute. They then went straight into my breeding loft. So I assume no fowl play.

Will have to see what the next set brings it looks. I'm wondering if the blue bar will moult away some or all of the white strip. It could be the dirty or/and bronze that is masking the removal of strip. Just tossing it out there as an idea.

*EDIT: one thing I forgot, this bird has clean feet as in not dirty.* Don't know how I forgot to mention that. To me just confusing things more. I'll have to take picture when the sun is up. Bird is completely challenging what i know.


----------

